# EasyCarbo or Flourish Excel?



## LeTigra (20 Mar 2010)

Just wanted your opinions on which is best quality/best value for money
Thanks in advance


----------



## alzak (20 Mar 2010)

Hi 
Looks like most of people use easycarbo as is bit stronger than excel but  the biggest bottle is 1l where you can buy excel in 4l and save some money

In other hand is AE source of liquid co2 but do not know much about this one


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Mar 2010)

Either/or!   I use EC at the moment. No particular reason other than I bought it from a sponsor when buying a load of other stuff and they don't stock Flourish Excel.  I also have the full Easy Life range, so it fits in with that too  (though I'm not dosing them at the moment).


----------



## LeTigra (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys
I've used Excel before but was considering trying Easy Carbo this time just to check it out.  If its either/or, then I may as well try it
Thanks


----------

